# What is the ICD 9 for exposure to the fungal meningitis?



## Karen Powell (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a pt that was sent to the ER because her doctor called her and told her she had been injected with one of the contaminated vials that is causing the fungal mengitis. 

The ER doc did a spinal tap on her and she did not have the fungal meningitis. What expsoure code would I use?

The fungus is NOT communicable. The fungus is exserohilum rostratum. I was looking at the V87.39 to use. 

I am just needing anyone's input on this, not sure this is right. I looked on the internet and I haven't been able to find any coding rules on how to document the exposure of this.

Thanks for your help  
Karen


----------



## Karen Powell (Nov 6, 2012)

The consensus of my office is V87.39

Just wanted to let everyone know...


----------



## hewitt (Nov 6, 2012)

You might want to consider 977.9. Whichever you choose, you will also need an "E" code. You might want to consider E980.4 or E858.9. If you know what specifically was injected, you can look up the accidental poisoning "E" code for that substance in the "Table of Drugs."


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 6, 2012)

This is not a poisoning, Poisoning is taking  or being administer more medication than was prescribed or prescribing the wrong dosage.  This is a potential exposure that did not test out positive I would go with V71.83 for the suspected exposure not found and the E875.1 for the contaminated substance.


----------



## Karen Powell (Nov 8, 2012)

I am looking more towards the E875.2. The injection the pt received was from the contaimated vials that was a compound mixture of some kind for her back pain. It was not from a vaccination.

Thanks everyone for their input


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2012)

E875.2 cannot be a first listed dx code.


----------

